# *NEU* Eigene Seiten für Mitglieder



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2007)

*Achtung: Diese Funktion befindet sich noch im Test!*

*Mitgliederseiten - was ist das?*

Das sind Seiten, integriert in dieses Forum, erstellt mit dem bekannten Beitragseditor auf denen ihr euch, eure Teiche oder was auch immer vorstellen könnt, solange ihr euch an die Boardregeln haltet. 
Es können damit also Seiten erstellt werden, die ähnlich einer Website Texte, Bilder, Links, usw. enthalten. Und das kinderleicht mit dem gewohnten Beitragseditor.

*Mitgliederseiten - Anleitung	*

Eigene Seite erstellen:
	Geh zu deinen Einstellungen.  Klick den "Erstelle eigene Seite" Link.

Eigene Seite editieren
	Geh zu deinen Einstellungen. Klick den "Eigene Seite editieren" Link. Mach deine Änderungen und speichere sie ab.

Bloggen:
	Geh zu der eigenen Seite eines Mitglieds. Jeweils unten auf der Seite, siehst du eine "Blogbox" - gib deine Nachricht ein und klick auf "Shout!".

Melde Probleme oder Verstöße:
	Wenn es ein Problem mit, oder einen Verstoß auf einer eigenen Seite gibt, dann kannst du es mit einen Kilck auf "Melde diese Seite" dem Modteam melden.

Fragen, Anregungen und Kritik wie immer gern hier im Anschluss posten. 

EDIT: Auf Anregung von Annett mal ein Link zur Liste der erstellten Seiten: klick (Portal -> Menü -> Mitgliederseiten)


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: *NEU* Eigene Seiten für Mitglieder*

Ok, ich denke, die Mitgliederseiten sind nicht so wirklich brauchbar also -> Test beendet, wird ausgebaut. 

EDIT: Ausbau des Moduls beendet.


----------

